# mjm autohaus



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

Has any of you guys ever purchased anything from mjm autohaus? If so, would you do it again? feedback appreciated


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

i've ordered a few things from mjm and i can say i.ve had no problems


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Iusually buy from ECS or GAP, but a couple times I have ordered from mjm and everything went very smooth.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

cool thanks guys :beer:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Google MJM Autohuas Problems or MJM Autohaus Sucks. 

I refuse to do business with them, I get all my stuff locally from James at http://fourseasontuning.com

Much better customer support and respect. :thumbup:


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

interesting. thanks eric


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Do a search on here and you will see quite a few horror stories as of late...


----------



## Voyles (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't like to talk smack on a company. However, I did receive slightly used R32 front HPS pads for my R32 last year from them. I was a little dissapointed but I didn't want to wait two more weeks to get new pads.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

Voyles said:


> I don't like to talk smack on a company. However, I did receive slightly used R32 front HPS pads for my R32 last year from them. I was a little dissapointed but I didn't want to wait two more weeks to get new pads.


used pads?? :thumbdown:
thats enough for me not to give them any business


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

I wont!!

I ordered a radiator based on its price and brand. I didn't want one from china and they offered a German made one and yet i get the exact radiator that i didn't want. I didn't have time to send it back, i needed to get the car running and moved. 

I would go to AutohausAZ!


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

ive ordered w/o real big issues. based on there location i usually get parts next day... unless it ships from their provider. then who knows when its comings. i also have friends that have had real big problems.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

:thumbdown:


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

got an LSD from them. took forever to get it. whether it was they're fault or the manufacturer's, i'll never know. mjm's lack of communication is what really got me.


----------



## Sharino (Aug 11, 2005)

I have ordered lots from them with no problems. maybe I am lucky?


----------



## rankadoodle (Sep 5, 2010)

I ordered some g12 and it took, more than a good while to get to me. North Florida.

fourseason has just about all the goodies mjm has.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks for the feedback guys.
:beer:


----------



## GTI-Corrado (Dec 9, 2010)

*They Hosed me!*

I called them to verify if they had a part for my corrado.. They said they did. Girl on phone gave me some tude..told me to order it online... So after I order days later said they didnt have it..

I wont be using them ever.. to many reliable places to biz!


----------



## mino210 (Sep 15, 2007)

i have actually been inside of mjm and they arent so bad as far as customer service just understaffed. but ill tell u 1 thing, the order processor isnt too bad to look at either:laugh:


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

mino210 said:


> i have actually been inside of mjm and they arent so bad as far as customer service just understaffed. but ill tell u 1 thing, the order processor isnt too bad to look at either:laugh:


shes probably the one that gave ^^corrado some tude haha


----------



## GTI-Corrado (Dec 9, 2010)

yup probably!


----------



## franksing (Oct 26, 2007)

*MJM Autohaus*

I bought my 16v Clutch kit with light weight fly wheel, 16v duel valve springs, and cam timing Chain from there, had no problem, I'm planing on buying a set of AutoTech 16v sport cams from them.


----------



## orly22 (Jun 24, 2006)

I've gotten a ton of stuff from them over the years. I can say never any issues with them. And correct me if I'm wrong on this one but I think pricing with them is usually better than ecs. At least for the parts I've bought.


----------



## BMIV (Jan 29, 2011)

burkedub711 said:


> used pads?? :thumbdown:
> thats enough for me not to give them any business


Wah! Agreed!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Eric D said:


> Google MJM Autohuas Problems or MJM Autohaus Sucks.
> 
> I refuse to do business with them, I get all my stuff locally from James at http://fourseasontuning.com
> 
> Much better customer support and respect. :thumbup:


 Thanks for the love, Eric. Been seeing you hammer us on these forums for years now and plugging James at FST at each and every opportunity (which is 100% fine). We get it, dude; you don't like us. Look up "redundancy" in the dictionary when you have time. Much love to you, though! :thumbup: 

And you're right, there are definitely a few threads where people will think that placing an order on a Monday and them having it at their door the following Tuesday (5-6 business days later) is too long or the people who will order electrical parts (which cannot be refunded), yet order the wrong ones because they do not read the Application Guide on our site and/or not know their engine code. We are very well of each and every one of these scenarios, Eric, and can even point out some of these threads for viewers here if need be. 



Voyles said:


> I don't like to talk smack on a company. However, I did receive slightly used R32 front HPS pads for my R32 last year from them. I was a little dissapointed but I didn't want to wait two more weeks to get new pads.


 We (as I'm sure you know) do not sell used brake pads here. We are a Hawk Warehouse Distributor and sell nothing but *new* Hawk Performance Brake Pads. If you received a pair that looked 'used' or 'installed' in any way, I'm very boggled as to why you did not call us *immediately* and inquire about this with us. Is there some reason why we're just hearing about this on the forums? 



Turbo-D said:


> I wont!!
> 
> I ordered a radiator based on its price and brand. I didn't want one from china and they offered a German made one and yet i get the exact radiator that i didn't want. I didn't have time to send it back, i needed to get the car running and moved.
> 
> I would go to AutohausAZ!


 Would love to get an Order Number from you so this can be looked into. We list the *manufacturer* of each and every product on our site so this is a bit confusing. Auto parts are made all over the world (including Germany, Florida and yes, China). If we advertise it as "Made in Germany" and it you got different, then you my friend, have a refund coming to you. In fact, I'm even willing to DOUBLE your refund and let you keep the product if the said scenario took place? How's that for customer service?!?!?  We do not advertise parts as "Made in Germany" when they aren't - PERIOD! Looking forward to that Order Number so I can look into the validity of this post.  



GTI-Corrado said:


> I called them to verify if they had a part for my corrado.. They said they did. Girl on phone gave me some tude..told me to order it online... So after I order days later said they didnt have it..
> 
> I wont be using them ever.. to many reliable places to biz!


 She didn't give you "tude", but I can see 100% why you'd construe it as such, as most people indeed will actually*GIVE US* "tude" when they call and want to place a phone order with us, only for us to respond with "Can you place the order on our site?" This is suggested not because our reps are lazy (they GET PAID to talk to you on the phone and it's their job), but it's to ensure order accuracy, something I would think that most customers would appreciate. We've had situations in the past (that we're trying to avoid) where a customer will order parts for their car over the phone and have absolutely, positively no idea about what they drive (including, but not limited to - their rotor size, their engine code or even knowing the different between a cam sensor and crank position sensor). In addition, many customers will order a "driver's side" and then receive one, yet say "That's not what I told you on the phone - I said I wanted the right side!"  Fact is, we encourage online orders for our *customer's benefit* - not ours. Granted, we certainly will take phone orders and do not want to turn away business, but we always recommend customers do it this way for the following reasons. 90% of the time, our customers will appreciate the fact that we *want them to have the correct parts for their car* and have no problem doing this. 

Oh, and I'd like to know what Corrado part this misunderstanding was with (if you don't mind). 



mino210 said:


> i have actually been inside of mjm and they arent so bad as far as customer service just understaffed. but ill tell u 1 thing, the order processor isnt too bad to look at either:laugh:


 Juan will process a majority of the orders here, while the lady you speak of would be Jenny, our Customer Service Rep. And yes, she's not horrible on the eyes. :thumbup: 



franksing said:


> I bought my 16v Clutch kit with light weight fly wheel, 16v duel valve springs, and cam timing Chain from there, had no problem, I'm planing on buying a set of AutoTech 16v sport cams from them.


 Glad we could get you squared away! :beer: 



orly22 said:


> I've gotten a ton of stuff from them over the years. I can say never any issues with them. And correct me if I'm wrong on this one but I think pricing with them is usually better than ecs. At least for the parts I've bought.


 ECS will have some deals better than ours and we'll have some deals better than theirs. ECS is a great place to buy from, too, and we encourage everyone to patron them and any other Vortex Advertiser here!


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Not gonna quote such a long post, but :thumbup: for addressing all the comments, positive and negative. Like any business, yours is one where, no matter what, not every customer will always be satisfied, but it's safe to say you wouldn't still be profitable if you were conducting business with a negative or irresponsible manner. Being an online store, as well as brick and mortar, can only make the task more difficult. Just based on the above post, you've won me as a customer for some parts in my 24v-T build


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

that was pretty impressive :beer:


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm sorry but actions speak louder then words, my order was 41271. I was told by your website the radiator i ordered was made by beru, witch was the *deciding factor* why i made the order from you guys. But when i got it to find it was a chinese made one not german. I see your website has been changed to show as the supplier "oem" but i don't think you can the one you sent me oem. 

At the time i was stuck, i needed to get the car running and moved so i was stuck using it. Will you take my old one back and send me a german one??


----------



## rmart01vr6 (May 31, 2005)

being from south texas there arent many places to go looking for parts for vw's and such....and being they are very close to the RGV, it was very easy for any vw owner to order parts from them, hell, when they attended our shows (volkspeed), they always brought down a good amount of parts and usually gave a pretty good deal. iirc, i did not purchase anything from them, but i know alot of the club members that have ordered parts from them and iirc, they had no issues. and like one said earlier, not everyone is going to be pleased. iwhen i was finally able to afford to mod my jetta vr6 i used two other places where i bought my parts from, but i think they are a respectable business as i have met the guys that run/own it, when they came down to our shows(volkspeed)......


----------



## Corrado_ryno (Nov 13, 2010)

I have ordered from MJM 4 times. The service was fantastic! I live in California, and I get my parts in 2-3 days.


----------



## dit_meister (Apr 25, 2007)

Never had a problem with them.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

I have nothing but success with them and quite a few people I know who have nothing to do with this forum or VW/Audi praise them too. Matter-of-fact many of the customers at my shop have commented on how they use them too. 

What I think it boils down to judging by the sensitivity of some users of this particular forum (which happens to have some of the most sensitive and at times snobbish people), many are followers and one negative comment turns into a snowball of so-called disaster stories. 

I deal with the whole "my check engine light came on and wasn't like that until after you changed my oil" or "I can get that on ebay for half the price" at my shop from time to time and can only imagine the amount of impatience and ignorance of some people who always seem to "need things yesterday because their car is up on milk crates in their apartment complex" that these parts dealers must deal with. 

:thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Turbo-D said:


> I'm sorry but actions speak louder then words, my order was 41271. I was told by your website the radiator i ordered was made by beru, witch was the *deciding factor* why i made the order from you guys. But when i got it to find it was a chinese made one not german. I see your website has been changed to show as the supplier "oem" but i don't think you can the one you sent me oem.
> 
> At the time i was stuck, i needed to get the car running and moved so i was stuck using it. Will you take my old one back and send me a german one??


 Doesn't borg-warner own Beru now? Don't they manufacture in China?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Turbo-D said:


> I'm sorry but actions speak louder then words, my order was 41271. I was told by your website the radiator i ordered was made by beru, witch was the *deciding factor* why i made the order from you guys. But when i got it to find it was a chinese made one not german. I see your website has been changed to show as the supplier "oem" but i don't think you can the one you sent me oem.
> 
> At the time i was stuck, i needed to get the car running and moved so i was stuck using it. Will you take my old one back and send me a german one??


 If you received a radiator from a different manufacturer than what was on our site (be it an error from a supplier or our very own in-house mistake), then you are 100% within your right to receive full refund with not a dollar out of your pocket. It does not happen often (maybe 1 out of 200 orders), but I'd be lying if I said a product has never been pulled incorrectly based on part number; again, by either a supplier of ours or one of our very own personnel. However, your post implies it's something we did maliciously or knowingly in an attempt to "bait and switch" or what have you (which is unwarranted). That is not something we would do, as you can see on our site, we are one of the few suppliers that will list the manufacturer name. A simply email or phone call with "I think I may have gotten the wrong part!" will rectify the problem quick fast in a flash! 




iMD Autos said:


> Doesn't borg-warner own Beru now? Don't they manufacture in China?


 This fella is well schooled in the science of automotive part manufacturing. Kudos to you. Borg-Warner. SACHS. Bosch. Who knows these "German" names? Anyone? Guess what - a lot of those "German" companies are having their "German" parts made in China. Now, who's ready to sell their Volkswagen and start taking the bus? Just cause it's made in China isn't always a surefire way to tell if it's junk, but I digress. Regardless, no customer should receive a part from a different manufacturer than what's listed on our site. If it happens, please contact us immediately and we'll fix it; plain and simple.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

MJM Autohaus said:


> If you received a radiator from a different manufacturer than what was on our site (be it an error from a supplier or our very own in-house mistake), then you are 100% within your right to receive full refund with not a dollar out of your pocket. It does not happen often (maybe 1 out of 200 orders), but I'd be lying if I said a product has never been pulled incorrectly based on part number; again, by either a supplier of ours or one of our very own personnel. However, your post implies it's something we did maliciously or knowingly in an attempt to "bait and switch" or what have you (which is unwarranted). That is not something we would do, as you can see on our site, we are one of the few suppliers that will list the manufacturer name. A simply email or phone call with "I think I may have gotten the wrong part!" will rectify the problem quick fast in a flash!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I found this post amussing. At least you guys are willing to come on here and trying to smooth things over. Good on you :thumbup: I have ordered from MJM before and never had a problem. It usually depends on the time of dy, which website I go to, and there are a few I wont go to, bt MJM is not one of them :beer:


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

MJM Autohaus said:


> If you received a radiator from a different manufacturer than what was on our site (be it an error from a supplier or our very own in-house mistake), then you are 100% within your right to receive full refund with not a dollar out of your pocket. It does not happen often (maybe 1 out of 200 orders), but I'd be lying if I said a product has never been pulled incorrectly based on part number; again, by either a supplier of ours or one of our very own personnel. However, your post implies it's something we did maliciously or knowingly in an attempt to "bait and switch" or what have you (which is unwarranted). That is not something we would do, as you can see on our site, we are one of the few suppliers that will list the manufacturer name. A simply email or phone call with "I think I may have gotten the wrong part!" will rectify the problem quick fast in a flash!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I didn't e mail you because i was stuck with it a the time. A few years back a ordered some 337 side skirts from you guys and i decided to return them. But you guys didn't tell me you where going to stick me with a restocking fee till after i shipped them back to you! And you wanted to charge me to send them back and i didn't feel like going down that path again. I knew i should of taken my business elsewhere but i can only blame myself for that.


----------



## mode12 (Apr 26, 2000)

My car rarely breaks, but when it does...I order parts from MJM. 

:thumbup: to Kmad and crew at MJM.


----------



## woteg (Apr 7, 2009)

i just want my tracking number so i can see when my parts are coming. 
ordered on the 19th shipped on the 22nd. not a huge problem or anything considering it says it will take 48hrs to get the #. just seems everywhere else i've ordered from got the tracking # to me right away


----------



## Freudian (Apr 6, 2003)

Do yourself a favor and go elsewhere for parts. 

MJM is dispickable and they are dishonest and not customer oriented. 

Search enough and my multi-page rant about my experience a few years back can be found. 

In short, I have a 1997 GTI VR6 12V. At around 165,000 KM, I decided I needed to install the timing chain kit and replace my clutch at the same time, since the transmission would be removed at the time of service for the chains. 

I ordered the timing chain kit and clutch kit at a great price, even after shipping and conversion from USD => CDN, which wasn't favorable for me back then. Here are the problems: 

I dealt with Kelly (a guy) 

1 - Parts took nearly a month to arrive 
2 - Parts arrived missing and damaged 
a - Clutch Kit - box was ripped apart, splayed open, had scuffs on clutch disc 
b - Timing Chain Kit - no box for this. The only part I found from this 'kit' in the main box was a fragment of dark plastic from one of the tensioners/rails and a washer or something like that 
c - Main exterior packing box - crushed down 35%, had been opened and re-taped poorly, no customs sticker or declaration saying they had inspected it and removed parts. 

The box he used to stuff my parts into was the thinnest cardboard box I've seen and was a reused box from some other thing. If you can't sit on it with 150 lbs, it's not fit for travel. There wasn't even any packing material in there. 

So I had my garage look at the clutch kit and they said it would be fine, there was no actual damage to the kit that would cause problems. 

I called up Kelly from MJM to tell them what had happened and he said he could send another timing chain kit for me ASAP. He did, but he charged me AGAIN for it. I asked him to file an insurance claim and refund my money once he Rx the settlement. He strung me along for more than a week, until finally telling me that he hadn't put insurance on it. You should always put insurance on international orders or any order, for that matter. HE didn't know if he had put insurance on it or not. We had agreed that there was insurance before the purchase, but that never happened. 

When he sent me (and charged me) the Timing Chain kit the second time, he put insurance on it; however, he called it a VCR and declared a value of like 500$ (rather than 180$) and I had to pay nearly 100$ duty on a 180$ part!! 

Kelly and MJM are a disgrace. Vortex should not be advertising for him/them. If I had paid through paypal, rather than credit card, I would have my money back and ordered it from someone else. 

If you are Canadian, try your best to purchase in Canada to avoid some of these problems. 

|=|_|(|< YOU, MJM. 

Others will say they have had no problems, that's great, but a company has to make things right in a customers favor when things go wrong. 

All MJM had to do was send out the part again and absorb the loss, chalking it up to experience. They should have learned to put insurance on the item and pack it better. 

These are the facts and some of my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## woteg (Apr 7, 2009)

ya kinda wishing i would of got my parts from ecs, would have cost me $5 more but i would have atleast got a tracking number by now, 6days after i placed the order...


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

woteg said:


> ya kinda wishing i would of got my parts from ecs, would have cost me $5 more but i would have atleast got a tracking number by now, 6days after i placed the order...


 You always get what you pay for


----------



## rankadoodle (Sep 5, 2010)

Freudian said:


> Do yourself a favor and go elsewhere for parts.
> 
> MJM is dispickable and they are dishonest and not customer oriented.
> 
> ...


 Honestly sir, it sounds like someone at the us/Canadian boarder ripped the box open and resealed it, being careless while doing so. Thought it would be funny to take some shinny looking parts, and maybe even break some of yours. MJM, or ANY company, would not ship out missing or broken parts, if they did and you proved it was not the boarder people, someone would be fired. I'm surprised there was not police investigation. I'm about 100% sure that's the border idiots ever since 9/11. Rip up your parts, let Mexicans in :facepalm: If MJM was ever sketchy or odd with you about it, they were covering thine own asses by not shelling out more parts to a possible scammer for nothing. Not saying you were. 

Though I do not doubt some of the other things, like lack of insurance on second order, but, if they did that they would have to charge you more then it would not be as good a deal. MJM is more an in-state. They should have a better procedure with Canadian customers I agree after reading your other thread.


----------



## woteg (Apr 7, 2009)

i ordered front and rear brake pads from them last saturday 3/19 
got an email saying they were shipped out on 3/22 and that i would get a tracking # from ups within 2 days 


> Your order was processed today and is in transit to you. You will receive a total (1) package(s). Please be patient with us, as we are diligently tending to your order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 never received the tracking number so i emailed them on Friday 3/25 and got this 


> Your order shipped from Atlanta, GA today via UPS. The rear pads on your order were on a short back order. You should have your items Wednesday of next week.
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Juan F. Martinez


 it's nice to know that they weren't going to let me know anything about the order until i contacted them....


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess they don't like to use ups quantum view


----------



## fmxbrando (Mar 8, 2008)

woteg said:


> i just want my tracking number so i can see when my parts are coming.
> ordered on the 19th shipped on the 22nd. not a huge problem or anything considering it says it will take 48hrs to get the #. just seems everywhere else i've ordered from got the tracking # to me right away


Yeah I have never had any problems with MJM shipping my parts but being as impatient as I am having a tracking number seems to soothe me... only problem I have with MJM and it's a pretty small one I guess


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Turbo-D said:


> I didn't e mail you because i was stuck with it a the time. A few years back a ordered some 337 side skirts from you guys and i decided to return them. But you guys didn't tell me you where going to stick me with a restocking fee till after i shipped them back to you! And you wanted to charge me to send them back and i didn't feel like going down that path again. I knew i should of taken my business elsewhere but i can only blame myself for that.


It's on our site that there is a 20% restocking fee on all returns not an error on our end. Granted, if we ship you the wrong item (i.e. *our* fault), then of course there is no restocking fee. Restocking fees are pretty much standard anywhere in the mail order business and again, this is in the Terms and Conditions on our site, that customers agree to before ordering. Also, you mention above that you feel like *we* should have paid for them to be shipped back because you changed your mind? I apologize, but that is unheard of and no business pays for shipping back on items due to the customer changing their mind. If it's a damaged item from UPS or that we simply ship you the wrong part (our error), then you better believe we'll pick it up on our dime at zero cost to you. I'm sorry you feel like we should absorb costs on freight when our customers want to return items based on simply changing their mind, but we do not. If that is the deal-killer in doing business with a company, then I guess MJM is not the place to buy parts from. We apologize that our policies state different. It will also be nice if none of us had to pay taxes, either.




Freudian said:


> Do yourself a favor and go elsewhere for parts.
> 
> MJM is dispickable and they are dishonest and not customer oriented.
> 
> ...


You would not be the first person to claim their package arrived damaged when shipping to Canada (about a percent of international shipments will). We ship over 12,000 packages per year (many of which go to Canada - and all over the world) and we pretty much use the same packaging, boxes and material each and every time we ship. We insure all packages going to Canada so if indeed it arrives damaged, everyone involved is covered. And you're right, replacement parts are to be paid for first, then refunded once USPS completes the claim process. Didn't this happen a while ago? Is there some reason why you're spamming the forums with this? If a claim was not put in and you were not refunded, please contact us and we'll take care of it.



Turbo-D said:


> I guess they don't like to use ups quantum view


We do indeed use UPS Quantumview for sending tracking.


----------



## rankadoodle (Sep 5, 2010)

Placed my mjm order. Happy with shipped price for what I got. Total score :thumbup:

Like I said it was probably customs being careless. Maybe your ups man hates you because you order heavy parts :laugh: jking.

:beer:


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

rankadoodle said:


> Placed my mjm order. Happy with shipped price for what I got. Total score :thumbup:
> 
> Like I said it was probably customs being careless. Maybe your ups man hates you because you order heavy parts :laugh: jking.
> 
> :beer:


We appreciate your business. Lettuce (and tomatoes) know if there is anything else we can do for you.


----------



## fmxbrando (Mar 8, 2008)

MJM Autohaus said:


> We appreciate your business. Lettuce (and tomatoes) know if there is anything else we can do for you.


give me a tracking number please... it's been a week and I've only asked 3 times (thread, email and phone call)

edit: Got a tracking number finally and the package only shipped 7 days later than the email I got saying "Your order was processed today and is in transit to you." :banghead: Not that it does much good considering I leave 1 day before the expected delivery date...


----------



## rankadoodle (Sep 5, 2010)

The package with tracking number 1Z7989230352208677, from order #46871, did not make it to my door. It says delivered on porch. It is no where to be found anywhere around house. I was home ALL DAY yesterday and heard no bell or knock. It was not stolen I literally sat by the front door that you can see right through and there was no delivery or anything.

EDIT: Was delivered to neighbor's house. Come on UPS..... :thumbdown:


----------

